# Triptorelin post cycle Success



## datum (May 4, 2020)

After about a couple of weeks of no gear I tried triptorelin 100mcg.

You only do one dose of 100mcg and it reboots your HPTA.

It worked amazingly (so far - cross my fingers). I was using HCG for about a week before that, which was making noticeable difference in mood, sex drive, and some other things. But it wasn't making my balls grow back to normal. And it only felt like it lasted a day before I crashed. So I decided to take it one step higher and use Triptorelin, which secretes LH and FSH.

I'm filling my girl to the rim with cum and also I have a lot more energy then usual and my balls are getting bigger every day.

It's been 5 days (took triptorelin Wed, its not Mon evening), and I've been feeling "natural". Good mood, good energy, good sex drive.

Feels like I just skipped PCT and went straight back to normal.

I would be interested in seeing if one could use this on cycle but I don't want to experiment with myself. Theoretically it would not work as well on cycle since it does depend on the negative feedback from exogenous AAS. Meaning that if your HPTA is still being shut down by hormones in your blood then Tripto will create an initial burst and then stop pretty soon after. Still want to try though. Would be really cool to have the entire HPTA working while on cycle.


----------



## Bigmills (May 9, 2020)

datum said:


> After about a couple of weeks of no gear I tried triptorelin 100mcg.
> 
> You only do one dose of 100mcg and it reboots your HPTA.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about trying this myself. Did you purchase it from a peptide research company or was it pharmaceutical grade?


----------



## Rhino99 (May 10, 2020)

UMMMMMM
Are you Fukking kidding me....?

"Triptorelin is used to treat prostate cancer (PCa) as part of androgen deprivation therapy (ADT). Another ADT injectable medicine commonly used to treat PCa includes Lupron which also targets the pituitary.[SUP][5][/SUP]
Another common use in the United Kingdom is for hormone replacement therapy to suppress testosterone or estrogen levels in transgender people (in conjunction with estradiol valerate for trans women or testosterone for trans men). Spironolactone and cyproterone acetate are other drugs used by trans people to suppress sex hormones, but these drugs have a completely different mechanism of action.[SUP][6][/SUP]
Triptorelin has been used as a chemical castration agent for reducing sexual urges in sex offenders.[SUP][7]"
[/SUP]


----------



## kimjongun (May 12, 2020)

This stuff is used to shut down test production with extended administration, but is well known to initially boost it by stimulating LH production for a brief period (maybe a couple of doses).  It actually makes good sense IMO.


----------



## Jawas (Nov 26, 2021)

Triptorelin is as harmless as HCG without D,L-lactide/glycolide or a similar copolymer that provides extended release over months. Getting sick of this fear-mongering. Even WITH the copolymer, it needs to be re-dosed every few months or you'll get your hormones back. People read castration and automatically think it explodes your hormones.


----------

